# Tabs von Rabenschrey?



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, suche ichTabs von Rabenschrey. Ich habe bei Ultimate Guitare geguckt und bei 911tabs auch, aber nichts gefunden, deswegen frage ich mal euch, vllt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Selbst bei Songtexten stehen keine Chords bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am liebsten wär mir, wenn ich die Chords zu Götter, Schrey des Raben, Flieg Schäflein und zu Schwarze Vögel haben könnte.^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Februar 2009)

Was zur Hölle sind Tabs bzw. Chords?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

man verdammt GITARRE!!! gitarren akkrode halt....A.moll und sowas...musikunterricht in spätestens der 10ten klasse kommt sowas^^

LOLOLOLOLOL habe gerade mal bei youtube nach rabenschrey gesucht und habe "hey wir sind heiden gefunden" 

solltest du da die tabs suchen, schau mal nach pippi langstrumof tabs, is nämlich das gleiche lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.911tabs.com/tabs/w/wizo/pippi_langstrumpf_tab.htm

*Vergleich:*
_Rabenschrey - Wir sind heiden_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT9NB_BM5e8

_Pippi Langstrumpf_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0zGCCF7KCs


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

Tabs = Tabulatur...die sagen dir wo du auf der Gitarre deine finger hinsetzen musst das es den richtigen ton für den entsprechenden song gibt.

und ja Chords sind eigentlich das was Platoon gesagt hat.

Nein sorry kenne auch nur Ultimate-Guitar der einigermassen brauchbare tabs hat.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Februar 2009)

Wir haben keinen Musikunterricht in der 10ten gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt weiss ich bisschen mehr.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

mhh die musik is iwie net mein fall ;D

aber is schon lustig, wie es mit Pipi Langstrumpf zusammenpasst ^^


----------



## Schwartenmaster (12. Februar 2009)

Such dir einen Kumpel mit Gitarrenskill und absolutem Gehör.

20 min. und der schreibt dir die Tabs auf.


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (12. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> LOLOLOLOLOL habe gerade mal bei youtube nach rabenschrey gesucht und habe "hey wir sind heiden gefunden"
> 
> solltest du da die tabs suchen, schau mal nach pippi langstrumof tabs, is nämlich das gleiche lied
> 
> ...



Das is mir klar. xD Aber sonst gibts keine Tabs. -.-



Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Such dir einen Kumpel mit Gitarrenskill und absolutem Gehör.
> 
> 20 min. und der schreibt dir die Tabs auf.



Mal gucken, wann ich dazu komme. xD


----------



## Damiane (12. Februar 2009)

Rabenschrey find ich auch voll gut. Aber überhaupt generell den ganzen Mittelalter-/Folk-/Rock-Metal Kram^^


----------

